# Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden



## erNi85 (8. November 2014)

*Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

hallo ihr Freaks ,

ich brauche mal wieder euren Rat!

ich will für meine Freundin Bluetoothkopfhörer besorgen womit sie abends ganz entspannt ihre Filme auf Sky gucken kann und nicht von mir bzw. mienem lärm belästigt wird.

ich suche kopfhörer die das Soundsignal vom TV bekommen. ich will nicht jedes mal hin laufen und die dinger ein/aus stecken wenn man sie mal nutzt oder eben nicht nutzt. gibt es sowas ?
es sollten kopfhörer sein die die Ohren komplett umschließen.

preislich würde  ich das untere Sekment nur ungern verlassen wollen da die dinger eh nur selten bis sehr selten benutzt werden würden!

freue mich auf eure hilfe


----------



## Jeanboy (8. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

Unteres Segment?

Unter 100 Euro solltest du nicht an kabellos denken 



Wenn sie so selten benutzt werden, kannst du sie doch auch ein/ausstecken?^^


----------



## erNi85 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Unteres Segment?
> 
> Unter 100 Euro solltest du nicht an kabellos denken
> 
> ...


 
recht hast du schon, das mit dem ein und ausstecken sollte das kleinste problem sein!

ich habe mich auch schon etwas schlau gemacht und bin auf sowas hier gestoßen >>> TaoTronics® TT-BA01 Bluetooth Stereo Transmitter: Amazon.de: Elektronik + Bocideal(TM) 1PC schwarz faltbare drahtlose Bluetooth Stereo Headset Kopfhörer Mic für iPhone: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder halt gleich sowas hier >>> Philips SHC5100/10 Kabelloser HiFi-Kopfhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

mir ist schon klar das ich keine guten dinger bekomme für wenig geld.. aber wie gesagt, es ist ja nur sehr selten in benutzung denke ich und ausserdem auch nur für meine freundin . da muss es nicht gleich Bose oder Teufel sein


----------



## Jeanboy (9. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

Da würde ich eher in Richtung des Philips KH gehen


Vielleicht dieser hier: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0038AEXZ2/...&creativeASIN=B0038AEXZ2&childASIN=B0038AEXZ2

Ich hab in dem Budget leider gar keine Erfahrungen


----------



## erNi85 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

also, habe nochmal mit meiner Freundin drüber gesprochen und sie miene Kopfhörer mit Kabel würden ihr auch reichen. mit den Bluetoothkopfhörern hätte ich eh bedenken da der W-Lan Router in unmittelbarer nähe steht und ich sehr viel davon gelesen habe das es zu problemen führen kann.

somit ändert sich die suche jetzt komplett und ich bräuchte kopfhörer mit 4 - 5 meter langem kabek oder dementsprechend eine verlängerung.

z.B. >>> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353807&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Jeanboy (9. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

Da würde ich eher 'n Kopfhörer mit einseitger Kabelführung nehmen 

Superlux HD-681 Evo BK

Das Kabel vom KH ist abnehmbar und du kannst jedes beliebige Kabel dranmachen, z.B: deleyCON PREMIUM 0,5m HQ Stereo Audio Klinken Kabel 90: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## erNi85 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

die kopfhörer sind doch schon mal was, das mit dem abnehmbaren Kabel hört sich auch gut an, ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Kaufkreterium. an und für sich sagen mir weder die Marke noch die Kopfhörer an sich bekannt. Sorry wenn ich da nicht so in der sache stecke wie ihr...

kann ich die dinger bedenkenlos nehmen oder gibts da in ähnlicher preisklasse was Besseres wo du mit voller überzeugung sagen würdest "KAUF DIE" ?

sie sollten möglich viel von der Aussenwelt abschirmen aber trotzdem tragekomfort haben! sagen wir mal Budget so 30 bis 50 €.


----------



## Jeanboy (10. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

Die sind der Geheimtipp unter 30 Euro 

Superlux ist ein Hersteller aus Asien, der AKG Kopfhörer imitiert und das ziemlich gut 


Bei einer guten Abschirmung solltest du eher geschlossene KH nehmen....


Creative Aurvana Live!, Klinke (51EF0060AA001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## erNi85 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

ich weiß nicht warum, aber die Superlux gefallen mir irgendwie besser. damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich verlasse mich hier auf die empfehlungen da ich auf dem gebiet absolut kein plan habe!

die Creative dinger gefallen mir irgendwie nicht... ich weiß auch nicht warum... hast du noch was anderes? 

also abgeschirmt sollten sie schon sein da sie mein lärm hier nicht unbedingt so mitkriegen soll und ich vllt auch nichts von ihren Filmen etc. höre 

und wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die Creative auch beidseitig kabel oder?


----------



## Jeanboy (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*



erNi85 schrieb:


> und wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die Creative auch beidseitig kabel oder?


 
Ja, die geschlossenen Superluxe sind nicht so gut wie die offenen/halboffenen...

Hier der wäre geschlossen:

Superlux HD-669


----------



## erNi85 (11. November 2014)

Ich glaube die werden es. Auch wenn die anderen laut deiner Meinung besser zu sein scheinen (ich stelle dein Wissen nicht in Frage) werde ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit diese hier bestellen! Letztendlich sind sie ja nur zum gelegentlichen TV schauen bzw. Filme auf Sky gucken. Ich denke das meine Freundin sich auch über das abnehmbare Kabel freut und das Kabel einfach hinterm Schrank versenken kann aber der Kopfhörer sicher im Schrank liegt. Ein gutes Kabel so ca. 4 Meter könntest du mir noch empfehlen. Das andere was du mir oben empfohlen hast, hatte 2 mal den selben Anschluss was nicht kompatibel zu den Kopfhörern war.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

Musst mal bei der Größe unten schauen "Klinkeverlängerung 5m"


----------



## erNi85 (13. November 2014)

Alles klar, danke 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 

Ist bestellt und wird hoffentlich viel Freude bereiten


----------



## erNi85 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Bluetoothkopfhörer mit einem LED TV zu verbinden*

kopfhörer sind da und überzeugen mich total! ich hoffe das meine freundin sich drüber freut und mindestens genau so begeistert ist wie ich. vorallem geht der dank an dich "*Jeanboy*" !!!


----------

